# I-130 visa - No Live Trace on police certificate.



## movetousa2021 (Jan 10, 2021)

Hello all.

My wife and I are just starting the first part of the visa process. I’ve just received my police certificate, which indicates No Live Trace. I received a 12 month conditional discharge about 11/12 years ago for a public order offence (so nothing serious or worrying), which passed without incident.

The question is, what do I do now? I’ve read a few different things online about people suggesting that the best thing to do is obtain a SAR from ACRO. I’ve also seen some people suggesting that simply contacting ARCO to obtain the details of the charge and writing out a formal letting stating what they are, and also granting permission to the US embassy to contact ACRO should they feel it necessary.

Is it better to go belt and braces and apply for the SAR or will a formal letter written by myself be sufficient?

Side question; what is the likelihood that this could cause issues in my application?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Get the SAR .... a 'formal' letter written by you has no official or legal standing.


----------



## movetousa2021 (Jan 10, 2021)

I’ve spoken to ACRO this morning. Turns out I have two convictions - great. I didn’t even know about one of them, which was from when I was 15 (a charge damage to property of £5000 or less) and the other from when I was 22/23 years old of disorderly behaviour and/or using threatening or abusive language, which is what I received the conditional discharge for. I haven’t been in trouble since then.

I think the best course of action would be get the SAR while I have the time to do and also get some character references from my in-laws. All I can do when the time comes is be honest and transparent. I don’t feel like I have anything to hide.

Would you agree with this?


----------



## movetousa2021 (Jan 10, 2021)

Crawford said:


> Get the SAR .... a 'formal' letter written by you has no official or legal standing.


See above. Thanks for your initial reply.


----------



## Kazza2022 (6 mo ago)

movetousa2021 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> My wife and I are just starting the first part of the visa process. I’ve just received my police certificate, which indicates No Live Trace. I received a 12 month conditional discharge about 11/12 years ago for a public order offence (so nothing serious or worrying), which passed without incident.
> 
> ...


Hi I am curious,did you manage to get your visa approved? I am going though something similar at the moment.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This is a rather old thread and the OP has not visited the forums in some time now.


----------

